# Sienna ate one of her dog tags!



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Just as my son and I were closing the front door, Sienna was rooting around as usual in her pen with the Kongs we leave stuffed for her... We heard this "PING" and came back in to investigate.

Somehow she had caught the ring of her tags on something and pulled it out wide, the tags went flying. I am so grateful this happened before we shut the door as she ate one (the plastic "chipped" info tag) and had another in her mouth.. the really scary part was the heavy wire loop splayed out was still in her pen, if she had eaten that there's no telling what it could've done!!

My son was a bit upset, I felt she would just pass it, but called the vet after I dropped him off at school on my way to work. They wanted me to bring her in to induce vomiting!!! I was surprised, but turned around and came back to get her (the doctors were so busy no one could tell me why they didn't think she would just pass it) I couldn't live with myself if something happened to her while I was gone at work, especially after they told me to bring her in.

So, here I sit, trying to do a few things around the house, waiting for them to call me (after she vomits they will observe her) I am hoping she will be okay for me to go to work as they weren't too happy with me leaving.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats a little big and unyielding is why they wanted to induce I'm sure. With all the little twists & turns the intestines make something that large and metal might not want to make a bend or a turn. You did the right thing by getting her in there. Paws crossed things will "come up" fast!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie ate her Avid chip tag.... she did pass it but it can be scary. Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yikes that is scary. I'm sure she will be fine. I hope you will be removing her collar when she goes in the crate from now on.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, it sounds like you have had an awful morning. I hope everything turn out ok. Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope Sienna feels better soon - let us know.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, this puts you between a rock and a hard place. The vomiting could irritate or get stuck(?}on the way up and passing it might be a problem, too! 

Tucker once passed a 2 inch piece of a webbed leather belt. I think it being made out of leather and being thick helped. He was able to vomit up all the wrappers from the box of Hostess Cupcakes he got into. 

Hopefully she will be as successful as Tucker has been with these issues. I sometimes wonder how he is still with us, but the others living in the house have been better about not leaving things where he can get them.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There's always something, isn't there?! I swear they sit around when we're gone and think up ways to worry us.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Picked her up at 12:30 & she had thrown up the tag, thank goodness!! They told me that it could've preforated her intenstines! This was the orange plastic "been chipped" tag. She had one of the other metal tags in her mouth when we got to her, they told me that would've been much worse. I just keep thinking what would've happened if she had done this AFTER we had closed the door and left??? I'm all tense inside!

I put her inside her crate (she also has a pen area she is quickly outgrowing) to keep her low key. My doggy helper is comming at 3:30 (I'm off to work) to let her out, but they said to keep her low key today and smaller portions of food. They gave me a mylanta type medication to give her by syringe- she wasn't too happy about that.

Needless to say her collar is coming off while she is alone in the pen/crate. They seemed surprised that she still had a lot of kibble left in her tummy two hours after eating. We've only been feeding her one scoop in the morning and one at night and she's ravenous for it. That and 3-4 stuffed kongs during the day.​ 
Expensive morning $172.00 :uhoh:
Thanks for all your thoughts, I'm so glad it worked out the way it did.​


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Whewwwwwwwww!!!! Watch what you eat little girl--you gonna cause Mom to age too fast!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I have had numerous dog tags go missing but have never found the culprit in the act. I now have 2 sets of collars, one with tags for going places and one with no tags, But I forget to change them! I'm glad everything worked out OK!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that you were able to catch it before you left. I hadnt thought about it, but will now. Thank you. I hope she feels better soon and doesnt scare you to much anymore.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad that it came back up! That must have been scary.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> \Needless to say her collar is coming off while she is alone in the pen/crate.


We were told with our first dog, by the breeder, never to have their collars on them while crated. The collar can get hung up on something when you aren't around and choke the pup. So we are in the habit of removing collars for bed time and for crate time.

I'm so glad Sienna is okay. Poor baby! And poor you!


----------

